# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی

## Mahsa.Nzr

*از ویکیپدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد*




دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی یکی از دانشگاههای دولتی تهران است. این دانشگاه با عرصه قریب به ۱۵۰۰۰۰ مترمربع در منطقه لویزان  واقع شده و مجموعا بیش از ۵۶۰۰۰ مترمربع فضای مسقف آموزشی، آزمایشگاهی،  کارگاهی، رفاهی و فرهنگی را شامل می گردد. علاوه بر مجموعه فوق دانشگاه  دارای ۵ خوابگاه (۲ خوابگاه پسران و ۳ خوابگاه دختران) که مجموعا ۲۸۰۰۰  مترمربع فضای مسقف با ظرفیتی حدود ۲۲۰۰ نفر میباشد.


تاریخچه
در  سال ۱۳۵۹ با ادغام انستیتوهای تکنولوژی تهران مجتمع انقلاب اسلامی تاسیس  گردید. سپس به مرکز آموزش عالی فنی انقلاب اسلامی تغییر نام داد و علاوه بر  دورههای کاردانی و معلم فنی، مجوز اجرای دورههای کارشناسی ناپیوسته دبیر  فنی را نیز دریافت نمود. در سال ۱۳۷۲ با مجوز دفتر گسترش آموزش عالی (وزارت  فرهنگ و آموزش عالی وقت) دانشکده تربیت دبیر فنی و حرفهای در این مرکز  تاسیس و از طریق آزمون سراسری در دو رشته کارشناسی دانشجو پذیرفته شد. با  توجه به امکانات و تواناییهای موجود، در سال ۱۳۷۶ مرکز آموزش عالی و  دانشکده تربیت دبیر فنی و حرفهای ادغام و با مجوز وزارت فرهنگ و آموزش عالی و تایید شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی به دانشگاه تبدیل و نام دانشگاه شهید رجائی بر آن نهاده شد


دانشکدهها
*دانشکده مهندسی مکانیک*

سال  تاسیس دانشکده۱۳۶۱ که با نام انستیتو مکانیک فعالیت خود را در دورهٔ  کاردانی و کاردانی معلم فنی در رشتههای ماشین ابزار، ابزار سازی، ریخته  گری، جوشکاری، تهویه و تبرید، آب رسانی و گازرسانی، نقشه کشی، اتو مکانیک و  کاردانی معلم فنی رشتههای ماشین ابزار، ریخته گری، اتومکانیک، تاسیسات  (تهویه و تبرید) و از سال ۶۶ علاوه بر دورههای کاردانی رشتههای کارشناسی  ناپیوسته دبیری شامل رشتههای ماشین ابزار، صنایع فلزی، صنایع خودرو،  تاسیسات، نقشهکشی صنعتی و ریختهگری داشته است و از سال ۷۶ فقط دورههای  کارشناسی ناپیوسته و دو رشته کارشناسی پیوسته(ساخت و تولید-مکانیک خودرو)  داشته که از سال ۸۶-۸۷ علاوه بر دورههای ذکر شده چهار رشته کارشناسیارشد هم  دارد. هم اکنون ریاست این دانشکده را دکتر غلامحسن پایگانه در دست  دارد.این دانشکده مجهز به 6 کارگاه از جمله کارگاه ماشین ابزار می باشد
*دانشکده مهندسی برق و کامپیوتر*

در حال حاضر دکتر سعید علیایی مدیریت این دانشکده را عهدهدار است.
*دانشکده مهندسی عمران*

*مسئولیت  مدیریت این دانشکده بر عهدهٔ دکتر ابوالفضل سلطانی میباشد. دکتر موسی  محمودی صاحبی معاون آموزشی و پژوهشی این دانشکده و همچنین دکتر سعید  غفارپور معاون فنی و دانشجویی آن می باشد.*

*دانشکده مهندسی معماری و شهرسازی*

مدیریت این دانشکده را جمال الدین مهدی نژاد بر عهده دارد.
*دانشکده علوم انسانی*

دانشکده  علوم انسانی و تربیت بدنی در سال ۱۳۸۰ از دانشکده علوم پایه منفک گردید و  مستقل شد و از آن پس با تعداد ۱۸۰ نفر دانشجو در دوره کارشناسی به کار خود  ادامه داد.دوره کارشناسی ارشد در سال ۱۳۸۰ با رشته مدیریت آموزشی(تعداد ۱۵  نفر) و رشته فیزیولوژی ورزشی (تعداد ۱۵ نفر) دانشجو شروع به فعالیت نموده و  در سال ۱۳۸۶ دوره نیمه حضوری کارشناسی با تعداد ۴۰۰ نفر دانشجو فعالیت خود  را آغاز نموده است. در حال حال حاضر تعداد ۵۲۷ دانشجو در مقطع کارشناسی و  ۱۵۳ دانشجو در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد مشغول به تحصیل می باشند. قابل ذکر است  که مدیریت این دانشکده را غلامعلی احمدی بر عهده دارد.
*دانشکده تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی*

سمت ریاست این دانشکده در حال حاضر بر عهدهٔ علیرضا رمضانی میباشد.
*دانشکده علوم پایه*

ریاست  این دانشکده را ایوب اسماعیل پور بر عهده دارد. در این دانشکده رشته های  کارشناسی ارشد در گرایش آموزش فیزیک ریاضی و شیمی وجود دارد.
*روسای دانشگاه از آغاز تا کنون*

قدرت الله تورنگ از سال ۱۳۵۹ تا ۱۳۶۴سید محمد موسوی کیانی از سال ۱۳۶۴ تا ۱۳۷۳سید زین العابدین موسوی از سال ۱۳۷۳ تا ۱۳۷۷محمد حسین رفان از سال ۱۳۷۷ تا ۱۳۸۲سید امیر الدین صدر نژاد از سال ۱۳۸۲ تا مرداد ۱۳۸۵عباس حق اللهی از مرداد ۱۳۸۵ تا کنون
*پیوند به بیرون*

وبگاه مرکزی دانشگاه شهید رجاییپورتال دانشگاهمرکز آموزشهای مجازی دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهید رجاییچارت دانشگاه

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*برخي از دستاوردها*  • طراحي بسته نرم افزار شبيه ساز فيلترهاي سازگار
• طراحي فيلتر سازگارزير باند تطبيقي متناسب جهت شناسايي کانال با پاسخ ضربه پراکنده
• بالا بردن استفاده از انرژي خورشيدي بر سلول متمرکز کننده خورشيدي به کمک ابزارهاي نور و نوع مبدل
• طراحي و ساخت خودروي الکتريکي
• بررسي و تحليل وضعيت امنيت شبکه دانشگاه تربيت دبير شهيد رجايي و ارايه راهکارهاي امن سازي آن
• طراحي و ساخت بخش¬هاي الکترونيک تداخل سنج ليزري سوپر هتروداين
• راه اندازي و ارايه آزمايش هاي جديد و به روز نمودن آزمايشگاه کنترل خطي با حداقل امکانات
• طراحي و راه اندازي آزمايشگاه تحقيقات کاربردي الکترونيک- نوري
• طراحي سيستم باز شناسي چهره
• بررسي تخمين کانال در سيستمهاي مخابراتي چند ورودي– چند خروجي
• ساخت روبات مسيرياب هوشمند

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*برخي از افتخارات علمی پژوهشی در سطح ملی و بين المللی*  * استاد (معلم) نمونه كشوري (دكتر محمد حسين رفان، 1384)
* استاد (معلم) نمونه كشوري (مهندس يدالله رضازاده سرشکه، 1386)
* كسب عنوان پژوهشگر نمونه از سوي وزارت علوم و استانداري تهران در هفته پژوهش (دکتر محمد شمس اسفندآبادي، 1386)
* كسب مقام قهرماني دانشجويان در مسابقات رباتيك خوارزمي، تهران در سال1387
* استاد (معلم) نمونه كشوري (دكتر زين العابدين موسوي، 1387)
* كسب رتبه چهارم در مسابقات بين المللي روبوكاپ آزاد ايران(IranOpen) در ليگ شبيه سازي فوتبال سه بعدي، تهران، ايران در سال 2007
* كسب رتبه چهارم دانشجويان در مسابقات بين المللي روبوكاپ آزاد آلمان در  ليگ شبيه سازي امداد و نجات مجازي، هانوفر، آلمان در سال 2008
* كسب رتبه دوم دانشجويان در مسابقات بين المللي روبوكاپ آزاد آلمان در ليگ شبيه سازي فوتبال سه بعدي، هانوفر، آلمان، در سال 2009

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دوره های بلند مدت*
مهندسي الکترونيک

*کارشناسی پیوسته*

* مهندسي برق - الکترونيک
* دبير فني برق - الکترونيک

*کارشناسی ناپیوسته*

* دبير فني الکترونيک
* مهندسي تکنولوژي الکترونيک

*کارشناسی ارشد*

* الکترونيک
* کنترل


مهندسي قدرت

کارشناسی پیوسته

* مهندسی برق - قدرت
* دبير فني برق - قدرت

کارشناسی ناپیوسته

* مهندسي تکنولوژي برق - قدرت
* مهندسي تکنولوژي کنترل و ابزار دقيق
* دبير فني برق - قدرت

کارشناسی ارشد

* قدرت


مهندسي کامپيوتر

کارشناسی پیوسته

* مهندسي فناوري اطلاعات
* مهندسي کامپيوتر - سخت افزار
* مهندسي کامپيوتر - نرم افزار

کارشناسی ناپیوسته

* علمي کاربردي نرم افزار کامپيوتر


*دوره های کوتاه مدت*

* نانومترولوژي بر اساس تداخل سنج هاي ليزري
* پايداري ولتاژ در سيستم هاي قدرت
* مفاهيم الكترومغناطيس
* تاريخچه تكامل علم كنترل و چشم انداز آن
* فيبر نوري
* مخابرات سيار، مخابرات ماهواره اي، پردازش سيگنال هاي مخابرات
* بينايي ماشين و انسان، بازشناسي الگو
* كنترل، تحليل و عيب يابي ماشين هاي الكتريكي
* پايگاه داده
* plc
* فيلترهاي تطبيقي
* پردازش تصوير

----------


## Mohadese

فارغ التحصیلان این دانشگاه فقط دبیر باید بشن؟

----------


## hossein_bw94

با سلام
می خواستم ببینم دانشگاه شهید رجایی به دانشجو هاش حقوق هم می ده مثل تربیت معلم؟؟
مصاحبش چجوریه؟

----------


## Alir3zA

سطح علمی این دانشگاه چه جوریه؟
یعنی دبیری هم آموزش میرن؟

----------

